# Hygro V.Sunset Dying off!



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, recently within the last few days the hygro that i have growing along the bottom has not been doing so good in one section of the tank and has basically disintegrated away/had some fuzzy growth around it that looked like a mold. The same plants that i have growing upwards are doing pretty good and are growing. Although now one or two of the plants have a black stem at the bottom. One clump that i had replanted after being dislodged was the first to go. 
Any thoughts would be great, is it just because of the move, or is there a disease/bacteria?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

huh.. any help here?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Could you please give the basic water parameters as well as your lighting situation and fertilizing routine (if any)?

Also, pictures would definitely help! The blackened stems of your Hygro may be because they aren't getting enough light, or it could be algae that is covering the stems. 

As for the white fuzz, this could also be algae as well, or it could be something else entirely.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, il tell you what i know. light: aprox 1.5WPG, temp 78-79F. Liquid Ferts(FloraPride). Will soon hopefully be getting more lighting/Flourite. Currently just gravel. The fuzz looked exactly like what grows on top of a dead fish. The black stems are at the bottom of the plant only, and the top of it is still growing.
Ph is aprox 7. The rest il need to pick up a test set(should have one already but dont) The bio load is really low, so could be a lack of CO2? Although i do water changes. The Rotalla/vals/swords are all doing fine and growing nicely. This is what really baffles me, + it seems to be only half of the tanks Hygro... the hygro on the left side( side with slightly less light) is doing fine ATM. Perhaps to much circulation? Circulation on the Right side is far greater than the left.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not an expert in botany, but is it possible that some stems of Hygro have been infected with something, or perhaps are simply rotting away? This might explain the blackened stems; it's strange how only some Hygro are affected, while your other plants are doing fine.

I don't think it's a problem with water circulation, it shouldn't cause plants to die. Also, the white fuzz that grows on the plants does sound like mould/bacteria/fungus of some kind; my suggestion would be to remove it immediately when you see it.

As for the levels of CO2, I don't think a lack of it would cause blackened stems.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, im going to remove all the black stems +one node and then replant them. Hopefully those were the only infected parts. Its shame though, b/c they were just starting to get over 1/2 to the surface and were looking really good


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't worry, IME, Hygros tend to grow very fast. I have a 90g planted, and my H. polysperma reaches the top within 4 weeks.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

If you prune the older leaves and stems regularly, you will get even more aggressive side shoots to grow.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, just cut off healthy sections from the top, remove the bad sections and replant. Might be disease or something.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea i think it is. Just got home again after being away for like 2 days and its gotten worse. some of the hygro growing along the ground are just brown/black lumps of stems.  Luckily Ciddian is awesome and il be trading for some crypts soon.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well... it looks like there are only about 3 stems of hygro that were not really affected by whatever it was  Which is bad b/c it started with like 12. 
On the bright side i noticed my Rotala is doing amazing with almost every stem having 2-3 little off shots at the bottom and others along the stem , so il probly just end up filling the entire right side terrace with it.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at this point, its almost all gone  I tried taking off the dead parts and then some, but it just keeps rotting. So, at this point i have a lot of free floating pieces of it that will hopefully do better floating... heres a comparison of the ones that were planted from a month ago and now. As you can see though, everything else is doing great


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i haven't had any luck with hygo either... D: I thought it was me.. LOL

thats a shame it wasnt doing well.  Your cuttings are so adorable! :3 They are bright and happy in the guppy cory tank!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea, i really dont know what happened, they were all growing great and then one day Poof they started all dying off. Well, im glad ur happy with the cuttings, i just wish i coulda gave you some more. Any pics of the guppies??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll get some asap :3


----------

